# عطور فرنسيه سنغفورا الصنع واقصد انها فرنسيه 100 %



## مسوقة26 (18 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*والصلاهـ والسلام على رسولنا الكريم *

*يتوفر عندي وحصريأأأ تقريباا .. *
*عطور فرنسيه سنغفورا الصنع *
*واقصد انها فرنسيه 100 % *
*بس المصنع يكون بـ سنغفورا ارخص للاياادي العامله *
*وهااذا الكلام المفروض مااقوله بس لنكون على بينه *
*وطبعا العطور تجي بكرتونتها ومغلفه ووكل شي *
*نفس المحلات او بالاصح هيا اللي بالمحلات*
*ويكون تركيزهاا اقواا وثبااتها اطول بكثير من دبي *

*تقريبا تركيزها 40 % اكثرر من دبي*

*وطبعاا هااذي فرصه للتجار و*
*والعرساان *
*وكل من هو مدمن على العطور ولايجد ثباات كافي *

*والطلب اقل شي 3 عطور *
*والشحن زاجل او اي شحن تبغونه قيمه الشحن (( 15ريال فقط))*


*العطر فقط بـ 50ريال*


*واسعاار الجمله غيرررر غيررر طبعاا اسعار حلوهـ وتفتح النفس(( سارعوو بالطلب))*





*الطلب من جوالي مباشره*
*الرجال مسج وياليت وحده من الاهل يكون افضل*
*والنساءء الوووو وبااي وقت حيااك الله*

*0568776050*








*والحين ماطول عليكم *
*واكتب لكم اسماءء العطور المتوفره *


*اترنتي رجالي-نسائي*

*بربري قماش رجالي - نسائي *
*بربري جلد نحاسي*
*دلتشي جبانا فضي *
*دلتشي جبانا دهبي*​​




*دلسي جابنا روز*

*جادور*
*اللور نسائي*
*ديور ادكت كحلي*​​




*ديور ادكت 2 الوردي*

*مس ديور*
*بلاك اكسس النسائي*
*لاكوست احمر*
*لاكوست ازرق رجالي*
*لاكوست شلنق اسود*
*هوقو المنت *
*هوقو اكس اكس رجالي - نسائي*
*212 سكسي رصاصي-وفضي*
*فرساتشي كرستال زهري*
*فرزاتشي اسود جديد*
*قوتشي فلورا*
*قوتشي باي قوتشي الوردي*
*قوتشي باي قوتشي نسائي*
*قوتشي باي قوتشي رجالي*
*ريتشي ريتشي*
*نينا ريتشي التفاحه*
*ازاروا اكروم*
*كوكو شانيل*
*كوكو شانيل الاسود*
*شانص شانيل*
*شانيل5*
*امور امور*
*اللور هوم سبورت شانيل*
*سينما*
*بلغاري اسود*
*بلغاري روز*
*جفنشي هرم نسائي*
*جفنشي بيور هوم رجالي*
*جفنشي فري اخضر رجالي*
*جفنشي فري وردي نسائي*
*جفنشي اماريج*​​




*جفنشي انجل*

*سي اتش رجالي*
*بويزون من ديور احمر-ابيض-ازرق- اخضر*
*سكادا اس *
*سكادمارنج موف *
*سكادا مون اسبارك رجالي - نسائي*
*سكادا الاسود*
*سكادا مغنيسوم*
*سكادا الفراشة*
*بوس اورنج*
*بوس صورة*
*بوس فيمي*
*ديزل قبضة *
*دنهل بيور*
*باريس هيلتون*
*ديور هوم *
*ديور هوم سبورت*
*بلاك اكس من باكو ربان*
*ون مليون السبيكه الدهبيه من باكو ربان*​​




*ون مليون اليدي نسائي جديد*

*بلغاري جاسمين*
*ايفوريا رجالي ونسائي*
*هوت دوفي دوف*
*كوول ووتر رجال ونسائي*
*باريسن سان لوران الجديد*
*هابي كلنك*​​




*سكسي الذهبي vip*​​


*اسكادا الفراشه الجديد موف*​​


*فيفا لاجوستي جديد-قديم*​​


*سي اتش جديد وردي*​​


*اكس بلاك نسائي*​​


*هينتك*

*فهرن هايت احمر*
*سيكسي 212 رجال -نسائي*
*قوتشي البني*​

توم فورد
الين
روز​​




*والكثيرررررررررررر اطلب تجد*​​




*صور العطور*​​


*

*​​


*

*​​


*

*​​



*الطلب للجادين امانه امانه*​​


*مااعندي وقت للكثر الكلام*​​
*الطلب من جوالي مباشره او هيناا



او الواتس اب*
*الرجال مسج وياليت وحده من الاهل يكون افضل*
*والنساءء الوووو وبااي وقت حيااك الله*

*0568776050*
*وحيااكم الله يااعسولااات*


*واتمنى منكم الدعوه الصالحه لي *
*لرفع موضوعي *

*ودمتو على خيررر*


----------

